# Frage zu erreichen von Elementen



## Gayson (25. Dez 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgende XML-Datei (Auszug):

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<freieTage>
    <description>
	<name>Urlaub</name>
   </description>
    <description>
	<name>krank</name>
   </description>
</freieTage>
<Dienste>
    <description>
	<name>früh</name>
   </description>
    <description>
	<name>spät</name>
   </description>
</Dienste>
```

Mit getRootElement() komm ich ja an freieTage ran, doch was mach ich, wenn ich aus Dienste ein Element brauch?


----------



## foobar (25. Dez 2004)

Das Dokument ist nicht wohlgeformt, denn es enthält kein Wurzelelement.


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<dienstplan>
<freieTage>
    <description>
   <name>Urlaub</name>
   </description>
    <description>
   <name>krank</name>
   </description>
</freieTage>
<Dienste>
    <description>
   <name>früh</name>
   </description>
    <description>
   <name>spät</name>
   </description>
</Dienste>
</dienstplan>
```


----------



## Gayson (25. Dez 2004)

Aha, okay, so weiß ich wies geht.
Dacht, ich hätts woanders schon anders gesehn.
Danke


----------



## foobar (25. Dez 2004)

Mehr Information zu XML insbesondere Wohlgeformtheit findest du hier


----------

